# Goodbye shorty



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

. I'm selling my 24ft. bus.I feel sick and will miss it.But maybe I can get some other things like solar panels.Mans on the way to look at it now.Only had on advertised 2 hours.

it was safer than anything on the road,never got pushed around by truckers and roomy.Saved us from stayign in motels and being exposed to other peoples misfortunes.

It took me years to find one and talk hubby into buying it:scratch,he said'I'm not riding around in a school bus'.

Now its like I wanted it and so its had to let it go.Now its back to tents when vacationing.

I've never enjoyed being 'put under the bus' as when I took all those seats out.I was a little affraid.

Did'nt know you could miss a vehicle so much.

Insurence on it was only $45 a month.Anyone else ever feel sick losing a motorhome?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I told my wife we are going to have to buy a short bus if she has all the kids I want to have


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

why did you get rid of it?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> I told my wife we are going to have to buy a short bus if she has all the kids I want to have


 LOL Kids was one reason i wanted one.After boucning all over the highway in a sticks and staples I decided a bus was what I wanted to haul grandkids in,of course they did'nt take many trips because most grew up before I got the bus..School uses are built for safety.They don't get pushed around by huge trucks on the highway either.

Plus some are cool...http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f21/goodbye-shorty-6847/www.skoolie.net....check them out at this site. One even has a back porch!One is pyschodelic and some are just fixed up like other bushomes the rich drive only a couple hundred thousand dollas cheaper and maybe safer.

We had a good time in the bus and hubby learned to like it as much as I do.
www.skoolie.net


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> why did you get rid of it?


 We need the money,my kids don't have any place for us to park it when we visit.What we spent on diesel we saved on motels,had our privacy and own bed to sleep in and private bath.Now we are preparing for the crash,so no traveling.

But if we don't get the asking price it won't bother me to keep it.


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

We've RV'd for the past 8 1/2 years and are now settling down. Our travel trailer that we have lived in for years will now be our guesthouse. And emergency BOV if things change for us. We will be renting so we don't intend to sell what we own and know we can live in.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

snappy1 said:


> We've RV'd for the past 8 1/2 years and are now settling down. Our travel trailer that we have lived in for years will now be our guesthouse. And emergency BOV if things change for us. We will be renting so we don't intend to sell what we own and know we can live in.


 Very wise ,IMO,if we did'nt own our home no way would I sell that bus.We can survive ok without some things.

Also another reason why I don't want to sell it.But I can buy some thigns I need if we sell it.I'm getting too old to keep tilling by hand,I want a tiller,sola panels.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we done sold 2 motorhomes now....kinda gonna regret sellin' the old Executive though....it was nicer than most of the newer ones around..


































.....yep, sometimes ya gotta kick yerself in the azz.........


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> we done sold 2 motorhomes now....kinda gonna regret sellin' the old Executive though....it was nicer than most of the newer ones around..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are nice,I know you miss them.They would stick their nose up at my bus though :ignore:
Like my donkey at a thoroughbred horse show.But I love me bus.
:wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We did'nt sell it.I'm glad,soon as the weather cools some,its to the beach with shorty .
We sold the car instead .I miss it too,i get attached to things,even vehicles. .


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> We did'nt sell it.I'm glad,soon as the weather cools some,its to the beach with shorty .
> We sold the car instead .I miss it too,i get attached to things,even vehicles. .


I can totally understand that! I get very attached to my vehicles, too. In fact, after I wrecked my first car, I kept it and a parts car that I bought for it for 12 years before I finally gave up and got rid of them. Of course, at the same time, I also got rid of my fourth car, my seventh car, my ninth car, my second Jeep, and my third motorcycle. I tend to hold on to stuff.  Had to clean out the garage at my mom's house to make room for my brother's second and fourth cars, my fifteenth car, and my mom's Model A.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Turtle said:


> I can totally understand that! I get very attached to my vehicles, too. In fact, after I wrecked my first car, I kept it and a parts car that I bought for it for 12 years before I finally gave up and got rid of them. Of course, at the same time, I also got rid of my fourth car, my seventh car, my ninth car, my second Jeep, and my third motorcycle. I tend to hold on to stuff.  Had to clean out the garage at my mom's house to make room for my brother's second and fourth cars, my fifteenth car, and my mom's Model A.


 I don't like change 'bet you never would have guessed it' but its funny that we can miss a vehicle.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Turtle said:


> I can totally understand that! I get very attached to my vehicles, too. In fact, after I wrecked my first car, I kept it and a parts car that I bought for it for 12 years before I finally gave up and got rid of them. Of course, at the same time, I also got rid of my fourth car, my seventh car, my ninth car, my second Jeep, and my third motorcycle. I tend to hold on to stuff.  Had to clean out the garage at my mom's house to make room for my brother's second and fourth cars, my fifteenth car, and my mom's Model A.


 Well its been awhile since I put this thread up.I still have the bus but its still got the wheel problem.
Its amazing that the insurence is only $34.00 a month.GMAC is one of the few who will insure and converted school bus.


----------

